

BlueStacks Brings Over 750,000 Android Applications To Windows 8 And Surface Pro - machbio
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/12/bluestacks-brings-over-750000-android-applications-to-windows-8-and-surface-pro/

======
cpleppert
Emulation doesn't help the platform that gains the emulated applications it
just kills off any incentive for developing for the platform in the first
place and the quality of applications goes down over time. The applications
are, of course, also non-native and that brings with it the inability to take
advantage of unique features of the platform. In the case of Windows 8 where
it is trying to catch up to an older established platform (android) by adding
value this is entirely counterproductive.

